# For those who like to climb things !!!



## hydealfred (Feb 21, 2011)

I know some people like to climb things but - 

http://www.liveleak.com/mp53/player...layer_config.php?token=07b_1284580365&embed=1


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 21, 2011)

No. 
Nope, 
Thanks but....no thanks. 
Sod That!

I guess in a way once you're over a couple of hundred feet not having a harness makes no difference! You'd be better off with a parachute! He's one handed most of the time! 

That's seriously mental, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nelly (Feb 21, 2011)

That actually made me feel quite ill!!!


----------



## Scaramanger (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn..

Imagine getting to the top and realising your've left the new bulb down in the van !!

Seriously Scary stuff.


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 21, 2011)

O m f g !!!!!!


----------



## RiF (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd love to do that as a job!


----------



## Living_Doll (Feb 22, 2011)

That looks like awesome fun! Love climbing stuff, except, I'd probably climb up far too high, look down and freak out upon realising that I've gotten myself stuck, so for now I stay away from really high things LOL...


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Feb 22, 2011)

Dam, I was doing ok watching that, until he started climbing up the outside! Couldn't watch anymore after that. I think, I'll keep my feet on terra firma, thanks!


----------



## Munchh (Feb 22, 2011)

I was somewhere between fascinated and horrified watching that alf. You have to respect it whatever, it's breathtaking. Thanks, I think.


----------



## sidsabbath (Feb 22, 2011)

Awsome! I can't tell you how ill that made me feel. It was such a relief to see them secure their hooks on to the structure


----------



## hydealfred (Feb 22, 2011)

I sat watching it through one eye saying no no no oh really please no and then he got to the really narrow bit


----------



## Incognito (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw this ages ago and it still makes my palms go all sweaty lol. I would rather swim with sharks than climb that lol


----------



## King Al (Feb 22, 2011)

the worse bit is when he's standing on the top and lets go while hes fumbling around with the hook


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 22, 2011)

manof2worlds said:


> O m f g !!!!!!



You'd love it up there !!!


----------



## jonney (Feb 22, 2011)

Incognito said:


> I saw this ages ago and it still makes my palms go all sweaty lol. I would rather swim with sharks than climb that lol



I've dived with sharks and all I can say is it's safer than climbing that. The words fook that for a game of soldiers comes to mind


----------



## muppet (Feb 23, 2011)

no thanks


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 23, 2011)

my stomach got butterflies watching that ...... what if it got windy all of a sudden


----------



## DigitalNoise (Feb 23, 2011)

Bloody hell, I've been glued to the screen watching that. I also feel kinda queasy!! Awesome stuff.


----------



## nelly (Feb 23, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> my stomach got butterflies watching that ...... what if it got windy all of a sudden



I got a little windy watching it!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 24, 2011)

Incognito said:


> I saw this ages ago and it still makes my palms go all sweaty lol. I would rather swim with sharks than climb that lol


I've seen it before too, so didn't watch more than the first few seconds...but I still feel ill just remembering it! 
I'd _love_ to swim with sharks.


----------



## magmo (Feb 26, 2011)

that is the first time I have watched a video and held tight on the arm of my chair....


----------



## kevsy21 (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome vid,dont think many people could do that.


----------



## dobbo79 (Feb 26, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!! 
I really feel quite ill watching that!!


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 26, 2011)

Nooooooooooo!!! You wouldnt have even got me in the lift never mind climbing up after it


----------

